# Sponsoring family



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all,

We're planning to move over to AD 1-2 weeks before my husband starts work in August 2015; however, we're a bit unsure how the family sponsorship works…

We've done some research on various websites, including UAE government sites, but can we ask for some advice/personal experiences please with regards to the following questions?

1. Does my husband have to get his residence permit/visa first before he can apply to sponsor us, or can we start the process beforehand?

2. How long does it take from start to finish with the family sponsorship process? 1-2 months? Longer? 

3. Would anyone recommend that hubby goes over first and starts the process before we go over there, or would it be ok for us to all go over at the same time? (Even if it's just on a visit visa, which lasts for 30 days from the UK, and can be extended to 60 days I believe if needed?) The latter is our preferred option…

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi.....I work for CCAD who sponsored me and advised it is quicker to do option 3. My wife came with me on the 30 day visa and as soon as my residency was confirmed and I had a place to live I sponsored her. Mine took 3 weeks and hers same....we were prepared for the Oman visa run but once I had applied for her residency we didn't need to as this changed her visa status anyway....complicated or what ! My HR dept steered me through the maze.....suggest he talks with them asap for advice as some things seem to change weekly here ! Hope this helps a bit
Chris


----------



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

The druid said:


> Hi.....I work for CCAD who sponsored me and advised it is quicker to do option 3. My wife came with me on the 30 day visa and as soon as my residency was confirmed and I had a place to live I sponsored her. Mine took 3 weeks and hers same....we were prepared for the Oman visa run but once I had applied for her residency we didn't need to as this changed her visa status anyway....complicated or what ! My HR dept steered me through the maze.....suggest he talks with them asap for advice as some things seem to change weekly here ! Hope this helps a bit
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Many thanks for your advice - will ask my husband to speak to his HR department and see if they can help… 

CCAD? Is that the Cleveland Clinic? Is it a clinical role you have, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Not at all.....yes it is.... rnfa in theatres


----------

